# Bike look...Zipp stickers?



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

moved


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Take em off. I like the stealth look. But do whatever YOU like...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I guess my opinion is that it looks funny with stickers only on one wheel. If it were me, I would have left them on, but since you took one set off, I'd pull the other set off too.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

808s on a bike with a Mojo sticker? I don't think that's ever been done before. 

"it says I want to be formal, but I'm here to party."


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

-dustin, someone's gotta do it! i got the same comments from car!os too... with the sticker... it makes it appropriate to be on the bike and un-sober..


----------

